# Bags vs. Bulk salt



## Skyhawk (Mar 6, 2004)

How many pallets of 50lb bags ( 49 per pallet ) would be a equal to a ton of rock salt ? IS a ton 2000lbs ? Is bulk salt a pain to use in the smaller spreaders ?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

A ton is 2,000 pounds, yes.
A drop spreader without a vibrator will not spread bulk salt. Especially if you load it up and drive around with it first.
Bulk is 1/2 the price of bagged. So if you are going to do a lot of salting I would consider a Western/Fisher Pro Plow 2. Worth the extra money.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

The pallets I get are 49, 50lbs. bags, 2450 lbs...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

What dmontgomery said is standard; or thirty 80# er's (2400 lbs). Either makes a pallet of salt. Eighty pounders are usually significantly less than the 50s.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Skyhawk;417315 said:


> How many pallets of 50lb bags ( 49 per pallet ) would be a equal to a ton of rock salt ? IS a ton 2000lbs ? Is bulk salt a pain to use in the smaller spreaders ?


WHAT? sureley that is not your Q' "how many 50lb bags make a ton

do you have another brain teaser

i tried the small spreader on bulk salt but not much luck


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

powerjoke;417394 said:


> WHAT? sureley that is not your Q' "how many 50lb bags make a ton


No, he's making it a little more complicated. He wanted to know how many _PALLETS_ of 50lb bags make a ton. Answer - 0.816 pallets of 50 lb bags to the ton. But I got that, too, when I read it. I think it was just being unfamiliar with using bags and pallets of salt.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mick;417431 said:


> No, he's making it a little more complicated. He wanted to know how many _PALLETS_ of 50lb bags make a ton. Answer - 0.816 pallets of 50 lb bags to the ton. But I got that, too, when I read it. I think it was just being unfamiliar with using bags and pallets of salt.


I prefer to be unfamiliar with bags of salt. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

The Local Fert Plant, Only puts 40 bags per skid, I only Pay $ .05 a lb for it down here, which I dont thinks to bad.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

clapper&Company;417468 said:


> The Local Fert Plant, Only puts 40 bags per skid, I only Pay $ .05 a lb for it down here, which I dont thinks to bad.


That's a new one on me. I always got pallets shrink-wrapped, so I figured they came to the retailer that way.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Mick, they bag their own


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Skyhawk;417315 said:


> How many pallets of 50lb bags ( 49 per pallet ) would be a equal to a ton of rock salt ? IS a ton 2000lbs ? Is bulk salt a pain to use in the smaller spreaders ?


Last I checked a ton was 2,000 lbs...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

When I bill out I prefer a 1500 lb ton. LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Dave, are we talking Usa Ton or Can. Ton


----------

